# Machine reboots when charger is plugged in



## rohit2284 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a Toshiba A305-S6858 with 3Gb RAM, 250GB HDD and VISTA Service pack 2 32 bit installed and running. The system powers off and restarts on its own as soon as you plug in the charger. If you leave the charger still plugged in, after about 5minutes, it restarts itself again. When you are running on batteries, it doesnt happen. However, if you boot into safe mode and plug in the charger, it works fine and doesnt restart like when booted into normal operation mode. I stopped all unusual services running on the machine and uninstalled all unnecesary programs to no available.I have also done laptop recovery to factory settings but issue still persists. i haven't tried charging with another charger but same result.

Does anyone have any idea what to do to solve this problem?

Please help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is possible that there may be a problem with your power supply (charger).

The first thing I suggest doing, is borrowing a compatible charger from a friend or family member and see if the problem repeats itself.

Also, remove the battery and attempt to power on and use the laptop using the Power Supply only.


----------



## rohit2284 (Nov 2, 2010)

gavinzach said:


> It is possible that there may be a problem with your power supply (charger).
> 
> The first thing I suggest doing, is borrowing a compatible charger from a friend or family member and see if the problem repeats itself.
> 
> Also, remove the battery and attempt to power on and use the laptop using the Power Supply only.


-------------------------------
yeah i checked after borrowing AC adapter from friend but issue still persists.i also tried normal mode without battery , but machine restarts suddenly inbetween some operation.But for safe mode it working properly with power plugged in.In Normal mode it restarts after some time interval suddenly if power is plugged in but works on battery till battery life gets over.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

When did you start noticing this issue? 
Did you install any programs, or uninstall any programs previous to the issue?
When the computer restarts, does it go through the shut down and restart cycle or is it just POOF restart?


----------



## rohit2284 (Nov 2, 2010)

No i did not do any installtion/uninstalltion of software.This problem started occuring suddenly.
I also did system recovery to factory settings but even after that issue didnt get resolved.

Its like it will suddenly shutdown blank screen and reboots.After that i get screen to choose normal start,safe mode , safe mode with netwrking ........I did check small memory dump folder, there were no dumo files created. Also i have unchecked auto restart in system settings, But still goes off suddenly and reboots.There is no fix interval of time when it goes off.Sometimes it will last for 20 min sometimes 5 min after start and reboot.

There is no log in eventvwr as well under Application but in System log has only error for unexpected shutdown occured at so and so time.


----------



## ty4674213 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the exactly same problem with yours. My laptop model ACER Aspire 6920G
When plugged in charger, loading or during using the OS, system will randomly will Poof,and restart no BSOD.
but i went smooth in safe mode.

when i use battery, everything goes smooth. no prob until the battery is dead.

So how u solve this question??


----------



## rohit2284 (Nov 2, 2010)

My problem still persists , but this problem is due to hardware mostly due to oveheating and dust as per Toshiba's investigation.They had taken my laptop , they told that need to repair the same.
I havent given it to repair instead i bought new one since repair charges were too much same as new one.


----------



## ty4674213 (Dec 30, 2010)

So.. your solution is get a new laptop? haha... allright.
Since no one know whats make this happen. I been search this kind of problem, we are not alone, there are quite alot people facing the same problem like us.

But no solution. Most of the moderator ask them to provide the BSOD information. But we doesnt have, its like power cut off imediately and reboot. thats it. 

HOW WEIRD IS THIS AWWW MAN!!


----------



## ty4674213 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone?? HELP Please


----------



## ty4674213 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone HELP Please!!


----------



## PTXJoe (Jan 14, 2011)

I have an Acer 6920G And i have exactly the same problem.
The 2 Questions are ?
1- Why does the computer works perfectly with just the _battery_ ?
2- Why does the computer works well with the charger plugged in, in _safe mode_ while in _normal mode_, it keeps on restarting. Even at the_ Login Screen_?


----------



## ash777 (May 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Satellite A305-S6858 and it has fallen ill and showing the same symptoms like
random restart on charger
no issue in safe mode w/charger
no issue on battery 

This issue came after about two years. Downloaded Speed Fan application and I see 42 and 44C temperatures for the two cores on battery with ~987 MHz frequency, while they jump to 47 and 46 on charger as speeds jumps to 1.9 GHz just before reboot happens. Not that much a rise that would warrant a reboot.

I have to clean the heatsink as a last resort as some people reported success with in other forums. Any ideas or solutions will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## qenji (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a Toshiba satellite laptop with a vista OS. I have the same problem, i asked a computer tech about this and he said it was a battery and charger conflict. Can either fixed be trying to fix the motherboard or replacing it with a new one. He said its a common problem with Toshiba laptops and he has encountered lots of the same cases already.
I am thinking of trying to change my OS into windows 7 but i'm afraid that it might restart during installation. just like the last time i used windows recovery.

My temporary solution is (i don't know how it works but it temporarily fixing that conflict):
-start the computer with battery only make sure its fully charged.
-then after i logged in i open Dragon Age Origins game 
-intro then menu screen then i plug my charger in.
-if it still restarts load a saved game after loading plug in the charger.
after that it doesn't restart anymore, i don't know exactly how or why i just discovered it accidentally.

When shutting down the computer make sure to pull out the charger before exiting the game so that it will not restart during shutdown.

I guess i'll just buy a new one when i have the means but until then i have to bare with this setup.


----------



## anmenz (Oct 18, 2011)

hello fellas,,im have satellite L300 and i got the same problem of your toshiba computer,,i got this problem since i reformatted my computer and deleted the "Toshiba hdd reserved partition" uhm could it be the possible reason?


----------



## Notsosure (Dec 7, 2011)

This has been an ongoing problem in many models of Toshiba Satellite laptops that use NEC/TOKIN Proadlizer Capacitor. With time this capacitor starts failing when people start noticing that laptop works fine on battery but randomly freezes/shutsdown/retarts when AC is plugged in. The permanent solution is to replace the said capacitor. To avoid repeating myself, please have a look at my posts that can be reached by googling "A200 random shutdown":
Toshiba Satellite A200 Random Shutdown - General-Laptops-Notebooks - Laptops-Notebooks

Please do not fiddle with laptops under warranty and be aware of the risks involved in trying to repair any laptop yourself. I did that only under do-or-die situation (when my laptop was in coma, so to say) and was pleasantly surprised to see success even as a first-timer.


----------



## solarmatt (Mar 16, 2012)

i have fixed the same problem on my acer 6920g.
i booted in safe mode and opened device manager, disabled all the drivers inderviduly, obviously not the processer, and enabled them one at a time, restarting computer each time. turns out one of the usb hubs and my web cam. if left disabled the computer stays on. thats as far as i have gone as i dont use the webcam and i have x4 usb ports. i hope this helps


----------



## Vasilis_ (Mar 22, 2012)

hello,
this is my first post in the forum.
My laptop Acer 6920G have the same problem with you.
When works with battery everything is ok. but when i connect the adapter is doing restart.
I wend it to acer support, but they say after investigation that is the main-board. and it cost 300Euro. 
I am electronic engineer, so if you can help me to find the problem i can fix it.
Did anyone find the solve for this problem?


----------



## talhatayyab (Aug 10, 2012)

I have this exact issue. Acer Aspire 6920G, over three years old. Win7x64. Core2 Duo T5750. 4GB RAM.

-Works fine on battery but restarts while plugged in.
-Restarts while plugged in with battery removed.
-Does not restart while plugged in using windows safe mode.

I fixed the issue by disabling both processors in Device Manager. Windows would no longer restart - everything was perfect as long as the processors were disabled. I believe it may have something to do with Intel Speedstep technology, I read it on this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-on-charge-moved-from-vista-7-a-544089-2.html

Unfortunately I then tried installing Ubuntu which failed miserably because the system kept restarting during setup. By then I had repartitioned the HDD and lost Windows 7, and now I'm stuck in endless reboot hell because the system shuts down before any OS setup can complete.

The battery is almost dead so it gives me only a couple of minutes before it dies. I don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## talhatayyab (Aug 10, 2012)

I switched RAM slots, cleaned up the heatsink, ran Ubuntu LiveCD with and without the HDD but nothing works so far. I ran Memtest and all tests passed.


----------



## talhatayyab (Aug 10, 2012)

I believe that I've found the answer. Notsosure's link to the Toshiba thread really helped in figuring out the logic behind this mess.

What's happening is that certain capacitors on the motherboard that regulate the current of the CPU have started to fail. So whenever the CPU changes its clock speed or multiplier, the capacitors do not deliver the required voltage to it and the CPU malfunctions. This causes the system to reboot. Some users have fixed the issue by replacing the faulty capacitors (they are located directly behind the CPU socket on the motherboard).

Intel refers to this throttling technology as Speedstep. Windows Safe Mode seems to not use this CPU function which is why the system doesn't reboot in that mode. Disabling all the processors in Device Manager prevents normal Windows mode from using it as well. As long as the CPU doesn't use Speedstep, no spontaneous reboots will occur.

Now since I erased my HDD, there was no Windows management to stop the processor from changing multiplier, and I couldn't install any OS because of that. So my only hope was to disable Speedstep from the BIOS. Unfortunately the stock BIOS of the 6920g has no such option. I had to hunt for a modified version which unlocked that for me. After I upgraded to the modified BIOS I was able to turn off the power saving and smoothly reinstall Windows 7.


----------



## Notsosure (Dec 7, 2011)

talhatayyab said:


> Notsosure's link to the Toshiba thread really helped in figuring out the logic behind this mess.


It is always good to know that one's suggestions have been of help to others. I would like to add here that a stage is ultimately reached when the Proadlizer deteriorates so much that safe mode, disabling cores, etc also do not work. In that case it becomes necessary to replace the capacitor as shown here: Capacitor - Photobucket Groups


----------



## talhatayyab (Aug 10, 2012)

Meaning that the capacitors won't even let current pass through them? That practically means that the laptop will die. I hope that doesn't happen. For now the CPU is fixed on its regular clock speed (1995 Mhz). If the capacitors continue to at least keep the circuit open, then I guess all will remain well.


----------



## Notsosure (Dec 7, 2011)

Unfortunately that is how these Proadlizers behave, unless you are uniquely lucky. However, you may still have several months to prepare yourself for the replacement.


----------



## hashem (Aug 29, 2012)

This problem is in the logical chip in the mother board u need to change the logical chip it will cost you about 70USD , otherwise u can install windows xp instead of windows vista or 7 , you will stop facing the issue


----------



## Torcino61 (Nov 25, 2016)

A late update to this thread.
When trying to reuse an Acer Travelmate 6293 (Core2 Duo P8400 @ 2,26 GHz, 4 GB, 320 GB, 1280x800, Vista x32) installing Windows 10 x64 I stuck on this same issue.
Following the post suggestions, I try to disable Speedstep Handling (not possible even within the last BIOS) by entering "Control Panel -> Energy saving options -> Modify Balanced settings -> Change advanced energy options" and modify the CPU Energy saving params.
Now the processor minimum performance level when connected to AC power is set to 100%, equal to the maximum performance level.
Any other power parameter, either when AC operated or when battery operated is unchanged.
In this way no change of CPU speed must happen (I suppose and hope!).
The trick seems successful and the notebook upgraded itself to last W10 release operating with AC power connected.
Hope to be useful to someone... Greetings.:banghead:


----------

